# Alcohol As Parshad?



## Charan (Jun 24, 2010)

YouTube - BABA KAHAN DASS - Kala Sangha

_"KALA SANGHIAN: _
_This village is situated 13 Kilomaters East of Kapurthala City and is close to Jalandhar. This village is very famous for its attachment with Sixth Guru Shri HarGobind Ji & Baba Kan Dass Ji Maharaj. It is said that Sixth Guru, Shri HarGobind Ji visited this place & in His memory a big Gurdwara named 'Gurdwara Tahli Sahib' is constructed here. A Gurdwara in the memory of Baba Kan Dass Ji Maharaj is also built where people from all walks of life gather in large number on the day of Masaya for prayers. People offer alcohol in this Gurdwara & Parshad is given to the pilgrims who used to visit this holy place. A Gurdwara Tavi Sahib is also situated there which is also linked to Sixth Guru. " _

(Written by NorthernSangha on youtube)


HUH!? :shock: Can anyone justify this?


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 25, 2010)

Charan said:


> YouTube - BABA KAHAN DASS - Kala Sangha
> 
> _"KALA SANGHIAN: _
> _This village is situated 13 Kilomaters East of Kapurthala City and is close to Jalandhar. This village is very famous for its attachment with Sixth Guru Shri HarGobind Ji & Baba Kan Dass Ji Maharaj. It is said that Sixth Guru, Shri HarGobind Ji visited this place & in His memory a big Gurdwara named 'Gurdwara Tahli Sahib' is constructed here. A Gurdwara in the memory of Baba Kan Dass Ji Maharaj is also built where people from all walks of life gather in large number on the day of Masaya for prayers. People offer alcohol in this Gurdwara & Parshad is given to the pilgrims who used to visit this holy place. A Gurdwara Tavi Sahib is also situated there which is also linked to Sixth Guru. " _
> ...


 
Is "Baba" Kala Sangha one of the Bhaghats?

What was his connection to the Guru's?

I know alcohol can be taken as a medicine, or used medicinally, but I think this maybe streching it a bit far.


----------



## HardY_94! (Aug 19, 2010)

There's a story related to this..narrated to me by my Grandma!
A man had gone to the Gurudwara in Kala Sanghian for offering alcohol...which is accepted as Prashad...a Cop stopped him..told him that he cannot carry the bottle..its forbidden...but when the cop saw the bottle he was shocked...because it did not contain liquor..it was now having milk...then he was allowed to go...when he went inside...the milk had now converted into liqour!
This is not some joke...You can come in this area...ask anyone about this and he will tell you the same thing!


----------



## Charan (Aug 19, 2010)

HardY_94! said:


> There's a story related to this..narrated to me by my Grandma!
> A man had gone to the Gurudwara in Kala Sanghian for offering alcohol...which is accepted as Prashad...a Cop stopped him..told him that he cannot carry the bottle..its forbidden...but when the cop saw the bottle he was shocked...because it did not contain liquor..it was now having milk...then he was allowed to go...when he went inside...the milk had now converted into liqour!
> This is not some joke...You can come in this area...ask anyone about this and he will tell you the same thing!


 
Ok, fine, let's say that story is true. It's still not a reason to make alcohol, something that is forbidden in our religion, parshad? Parshad is sweet, alcohol is poison. Sikhi teaches us to respect our bodies given to us by God, not poison them.

Charan 8)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 19, 2010)

Well alochol is only poison in large quantities. Although I dont drink, I know that red wine is often taken in with a meal in many parts of the world, and it helps your body digest the food better.

About taking alcohol as prashad. I think that is just Indian tradition. It's actually a widely held tradition!

Also, its about faith. 
I have a friend who once said this to me: He said God is not found through logic, he is found through irrationality and faith. 
Then it all made sense because people from all parts of the world and in all times have taken drugs as a way to connect with the almighty. They lose their logical/rational side after taking the drug. They also lose out on sense perception, which apparently is a big hindrance in reaching God. So, many people claim that it helps them get closer to God.

Apparently there is a drug that will actually give you a spiritual experience!

I do not endorse such practices of taking drugs or serving them without prescription. Just letting you know of my... research, if you will.


----------



## Charan (Aug 19, 2010)

BhagatSingh said:


> Well alochol is only poison in large quantities. Although I dont drink, I know that red wine is often taken in with a meal in many parts of the world, and it helps your body digest the food better.
> 
> About taking alcohol as prashad. I think that is just Indian tradition. It's actually a widely held tradition!
> 
> ...


 
I know alcohol is poison only in large quantities. But I also know that alcohol is addictive and if you start drinking it once, _there is a chance_ that at some point you will take in so much that it becomes poison. Imo, it’s better just to not drink, so that one saves oneself from that risk. 


About the red wine, there are a lot of other things that help the process of digestion, like ginger, peppermint, yogurt, papaya, bananas etc. None of these contain alcohol. I am not saying that wine is life-threatening, I am just saying that there a lot of other options.

And yes, I have heard of people using drugs to get closer to God. But I think there are other, and better, ways to do so as well. Your friend says irrationality and faith, I say rationality and faith. You don’t have to take drugs and lose your perception to experience God. I would say meditation, if done right, is just as good. The result is not as fast as when you take drugs, but shortcuts don’t always benefit you.

Also, of course, I understand that you are just stating facts and that these are not your personal viewpoints. 8)


----------



## dalbirk (Aug 20, 2010)

Recently I went to Amritsar by road . On the GT Road there is a Nihang Gurudwara outside Jandiala Guru . I stopped to pay respects , I just glanced at the big crowd gathered on one side . I saw Chabeel being distributed ( which is continuosly distributed )  feeling thirsty I went to have a glass of it . Just casually I asked whether it contained something ( it just flashed in my mind the BHANG factor ) . I was shocked to know that it contained Cannabis ( Bhang ) . Quickly I went back to my car feeling grateful to Waheguru that I did not taste it . Seeing the crowd which was consuming it , I felt very angry towards Nihangs who were all making whole of Punjab addicted to Cannabis ( and subsequently other intoxicants ) by this foolish act of theirs . I was wondering this was happening just 20 kms away from Akal Takhat Sahib on GT Road the busiest highway in India .Somebody needs to give these Nihangs some basic lessons in Gurmat urgently it seems .
YouTube- Nihang Singhs Preparing SARDAI


----------



## HardY_94! (Aug 20, 2010)

Charan, I would also like to add the fact that the cop got blind on every Masaya...he then offered large quantities of alcohol and then only he got his eyesight normal on Masaya days.
Whatever people wish over here comes true....in return they offer alcohol...it is offered outside the gurudwara..also Sikhs(i mean the Baptized Sikhs) do not drink...this place is considered very powerful..as i said earlier whatever they wish comes true...and they offer alcohol in return.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 20, 2010)

Of course the wish will come through when hallucinating after consuming alcohol!!

You should read this post to clarify views about alcohol:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-videos/25509-sikhism-on-alcohol.html

There are several reports that have discredited the research done  showing health benefits of red wine and there is no reliable evidence to  show benefits for any other type of alcohol. Most researchers agree  that the negatives of alcohol outweigh any potential benefits.
http://health.drgily.com/alcohol-effects-heart.php
http://www.lifestyle100.com/blog/tag/alcohol
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1004120,00.html


----------

